# Having to sell my German shepherd puppy! :(



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

** Sales of dogs and puppies are not allowed on this forum. Post removed by Admin**


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not sure what your original post said, but try to either contact your breeder and talk to them or at least a reputable local german shepherd rescue who can place the puppy in the right home.


----------



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

I have tried to contact the breeder! I was just wondering where I can post to sell him. Please any website ideas?


----------



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

And I won't place him in a rescue he is a champion titled dog


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What did you breeder say? Were they willing to take him back?

And how is he championed titled? Isn't he just a puppy? What titles does he have? 

How old is he and why are you looking to sell him?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

How old is he? Have you thought of posting a flyer in your vets office? Or contact your local GSD club or other dog clubs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's better off in a rescue if the breeder wont take him back. and if he's still a puppy, how can be he champion titled? They tend to need some age on them for that kind of thing. Least a rescue would do a home check and references and put him in a home that stands a much higher chance of being that forever home.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Keep in mind that a reputable german shepherd specific rescue and your local shelter are two very different things. 

Any idea if you have any in your area? Maybe some of the rescue people here can chime in.

Think of it this way... would you rather have your puppy placed in a home that's possibly not right for him and have a little extra money in your pocket or would you rather have the puppy in a good home, but you miss out on a few extra hundred? I know which one i'd choose if i were in your position.


----------



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

I mean his parents are sorry! He comes from very good bloodlines. Yep I called and they will only offer a replacement no refunds. I was like the reason I was calling was I need to rehome him bc I can't keep him not bc something is wrong. So they won't give me what I paid or anything for that matter. So That means I just wanted close to 2300 dollars. So I'm trying to sell. My husband is in the army and the base we are moving to wont allow shepherds which is ridioculous bc they use them as working dogs. He is 4 1-2 months old. Literally has everything done just needs a home I have put so much work into him.


----------



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

** Comment removed by ADMIN**


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No ones going to give some random person $2300 for a puppy that's "not right" especially since you're not a breeder. You might get a few hundred dollars, but that's probably it.

What exactly do you mean when you said... "something is wrong"?


----------



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

I said nothing is wrong! Please re read my post


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I second the other posters. Look into contacting GSD club in your area or a GSD specific rescue. I know in St Louis there are a few different ones. Isn't Manhattan near KC, I am sure there would be some there as well. I think you mentioned he was 4.5 months? He may come from Champion bloodlines, but unless I'm missing something I don't think he could be titled at that age. Registering him with the AKC is perhaps what you are thinking of. 
As for putting him with a rescue...that would be his best option. If you truly want the best home for him, rescues have more resources and time to make sure he is placed in the best situation. As for the money you paid for him...could be a loss, not fun. You paid the money for him intent on keeping him, if you have to take a loss, I guess I would rather be out the money and chalk it up to life experience than chance putting him in a poor fit home because they could pay for him.

As for the breeder are they not willing to help you rehome him? I would think they would be concerned for his welfare? I know of breeders who will help rehome, perhaps if someone is looking for a dog that already has some home training, they could refer them to you?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nevermind....didn't see the "not" in the OP's post


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Markellca said:


> I mean his parents are sorry! He comes from very good bloodlines. Yep I called and they will only offer a replacement no refunds. I was like the reason I was calling was I need to rehome him bc I can't keep him not bc something is wrong. So they won't give me what I paid or anything for that matter. So That means I just wanted close to 2300 dollars. So I'm trying to sell. My husband is in the army and the base we are moving to wont allow shepherds which is ridioculous bc they use them as working dogs. He is 4 1-2 months old. Literally has everything done just needs a home I have put so much work into him.


 
live out in town. my husband is military as well. Just because they use them as working dogs doesnt mean the base general will allow them as pets. What base are you going to and where is it? If you let us know where you're going, someone might be able to chime in and give you info on GSD friendly rentals.


----------



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

This is what I meant to say 
"I mean his parents are sorry! He comes from very good bloodlines. Yep I called and they will only offer a replacement no refunds. I was like the reason I was calling was I need to rehome him bc I can't keep him NOT bc something is wrong. he is perfectly healthy! And has Everything done. *So they won't give me what I paid or anything for that matter. So That means I just lost close to 2300 dollars. So I'm trying to sell. My husband is in the army and the base we are moving to wont allow shepherds which is ridioculous bc they use them as working dogs. He is 4 1-2 months old. Literally has everything done just needs a home I have put so much work into him."
Sorry phone was messing up


----------



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

I already have housing set up. And in Germany.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

who told you GSDs were banned? someone in housing specifically? Whats the name of the base?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Since when don't they allow GSD's on base in Germany? I've never heard of that. We lived on base in Germany with three GSD's that was a year ago. Where exactly do you live in Germany?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This board does not allow the selling of dogs and/or puppies. You may discuss options for the placement of your puppy or ask about places where you might list him for sale. Do NOT post a price or anything about him being for sale again. 

This is a warning.

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa

***


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would not pay that much direct from a breeder for a puppy with excellent parents and a breeder warranty. . You can place a paid ad on www.pedigreedatabase.com I would be prepared with a photo of the puppy and its pedigree. Do not expect any more than a few hundred dollars.

Maybe the breeder will take him back and give you credit for another puppy when you return to the states?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OP, this is current as of this year. 

Military Bases - Breed-Specific Laws (BSL) - Legislating Dangerous Dogs - DogsBite.org

None of them ban GSDs. Its a uniform policy of the breeds that are banned that extends overseas. Unless the location of the base specifically bans GSDs, its not likely the base would ban them.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay everyone. As we have seen time and time again on this site, hounding the OP on how/why they should keep the dog gets nothing accomplished. Let's focus on educating about how to make sure the dog gets a safe, loving home.

OP, you cannot list your dog for sale here. No more mention of how much you are charging. Please understand that it is not realistic to think you are going to be making much of your money back at all. Not many people are going to pay you what you paid for the dog when they can go to the breeder for the same or less for a younger dog. Take it as a lesson learned, charge a small rehoming fee, do reference and home checks and do your best to provide your puppy with the best possible life. 

Please also reconsider purchasing another dog until your living situation is more stable. This was a very expensive lesson to learn for you personally but could be even more damaging to your puppy if not placed correctly.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I am sorry you and your pup are finding yourselves in this situation. 

** comment removed by Admin since it mentioned sale's price**

I would recommend finding a good rescue for him. 

If you insist on recouping some of your cost I would drop the price significantly to a rehoming fee of possibly a couple of hundred. 

Unfortunately, this is a risk taken when putting so much money into a dog (or any pet for that matter). You never get back what you put in (financially). The animals repay in love.


----------



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay this is getting ridiculous! My original ad had the ?. What are sites i can lost him
On. Please I would just like a list of sites. Thank you


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Not true, at all. If you've got a good puppy out of good working lines you might get the puppy price out of it as long as you know where to advertise the dog. She's in germany. If it is a pink papered dog from a good German Breeder I could lead her into the right direction to sell the dog, however I would make absolutely sure that this housing area does not allow German Shepherds and to be quite honest, I simply can't believe that that is the case. Somebody must have given her false information. So far I am not aware of any post in Germany that would ban Shepherds from post. It is not privatized housing like in the US.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

www.pedigreedatabase.com

List photo and pedigree


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What about the adult dog? From the other thread?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mrs. K - she is NOT in Germany. She is moving to Germany. She is currently in Manhattan KS per her profile listing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

You came here for options. Sorry you're not getting the automatic options you wanted but you are getting options. 

Do you just not want to pay to ship your puppy over? Is that it? 

As previously stated there's no way you're going to get back even close what you paid. You were already given the suggestion of pedigreedatabase.com. Thats the only one that comes to mind where you would be allowed to sell your puppy. 

Mrs.K, who has already responded to your thread here, is from germany and married to a man in the army. She already said she's not heard of a ban and they lived on base.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

just my opinion it seems like this person doesnt want to take any advice besides where to sell her dog. maybe she just got in over her head with a puppy, just my 2 cents


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

To the OP....people have already recommended contacting breed specific rescues or the GSD club who may know of someone looking for a dog. You seem to be very abrasive, maybe you could look online and find some sites to list your dog rather than getting mad at everyone who is genuinely trying to help you.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Harley0312 said:


> just my opinion it seems like this person doesnt want to take any advice besides where to sell her dog. maybe she just got in over her head with a puppy, just my 2 cents


Spot on with what I was thinking. We've been in a position of having to rehome a dog years ago....and trust me recouping our financial losses wasn't even a blip on our radar. Thankfully our vet took him in as a "office dog"


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The question is what kind of champion line is the puppy from? That is essential to know to lead her into the right direction. Is it American Show Champion lines? German Show Champion lines? Working Line Champion Lines? 

Depending on that there are different places where she could sell the pup. In Germany you might get the puppy price out of it, over here... probably not so much unless there is a breeder who sees something in the puppy and is willing to spend the money on it. 

However, I'm pretty sure that this has more to do with flight costs rather than Shepherds being banned on post. I recently looked into shipping a puppy from the US to Germany since the girl that has my mal wanted a certain pup from an American Working Line breeder and it's almost 200% more expensive to ship a pup from the US to Germany than the other way around.

Plus, PCS'ing oversees is expensive so I can sort of understand why the financial factor and recouping losses could play a role.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Spot on with what I was thinking. We've been in a position of having to rehome a dog years ago....and trust me recouping our financial losses wasn't even a blip on our radar. Thankfully our vet took him in as a "office dog"



I dont know how much this matters but to me re-homing is not even an option unless its an absolute with no other options. GSDs are banned in my complex and I still have him and train and walk him outside. I dont care if they evict me because the dog goes no where. I would not sell him at any cost. There have been months where ive been late on rent payment because I buy the dog and cats food first and vet bills.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> The question is what kind of champion line is the puppy from? That is essential to know to lead her into the right direction. Is it American Show Champion lines? German Show Champion lines? Working Line Champion Lines?
> 
> Depending on that there are different places where she could sell the pup. In Germany you might get the puppy price out of it, over here... probably not so much unless there is a breeder who sees something in the puppy and is willing to spend the money on it.
> 
> ...


 
i agree. I'm leaning more towards the OP not wanting to pay to ship the puppy over. Hope the puppy gets a good loving home.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Harley0312 said:


> I dont know how much this matters but to me re-homing is not even an option unless its an absolute with no other options. GSDs are banned in my complex and I still have him and train and walk him outside. I dont care if they evict me because the dog goes no where. I would not sell him at any cost. There have been months where ive been late on rent payment because I buy the dog and cats food first and vet bills.


 
well not everyone is as attached to their pets like we are.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> well not everyone is as attached to their pets like we are.


i think that people who get dogs or cats and suddenly find them selves in financial situation and want to sell their animals should have gotten them in the first place. But then again who am I and why would my opinion matter


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Harley0312 said:


> I dont know how much this matters but to me re-homing is not even an option unless its an absolute with no other options. GSDs are banned in my complex and I still have him and train and walk him outside. I dont care if they evict me because the dog goes no where. I would not sell him at any cost. There have been months where ive been late on rent payment because I buy the dog and cats food first and vet bills.


Not sure if you're referring to our situation or the OP's. Yes ours was an absolute must and heartbreaking. He wasn't "actually" our dog we had taken him in as a long term foster as he had many issues due to malnourishment and abuse. We worked for over a year to get him over his fears and truly wanted him to be a part of our home. Unfortunately he had severe bi-lateral HD. Surgery was the only option for him to have any sort of life and he needed both hips done. We could have found a way to make the $ side of it work.....it was the rehab and lifestyle we could not do justice. We had 2 kids and another male GSD who was much bigger. We did not feel it was fair to have him in a home where he would be tempted to be way too active and keep up with our other boy when that would cause him more pain and possibly set back his rehab. It was heartbreaking, the rescue said he would probably be put down if we couldn't keep him. We truly struggled to find the best answer for him. In the end he was able to get all the surgery he needed and live out his days with our vet accompanying him to work every day. So I will never judge why someone has to rehome their dog.....you can't say never until you've faced their situation. Sorry this was so long, kind of got my hackles up not sure if you were referring to me or not


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Markellca - you mentioned you have worked on training your dog...have you talked about rehoming your puppy with your trainer? He/she might know of someone who would be willing to rehome your puppy.

If I were ever in a situation where I would have to sell/rehome my puppy...it would be to a very good home and I would just ask for a rehoming fee. Having my puppy in a good, safe home where she would be loved and cared for is more important than trying to recoup any money I may have spent.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> I dont know how much this matters but to me re-homing is not even an option unless its an absolute with no other options. GSDs are banned in my complex and I still have him and train and walk him outside. I dont care if they evict me because the dog goes no where. I would not sell him at any cost. There have been months where ive been late on rent payment because I buy the dog and cats food first and vet bills.
> 
> Not sure if you're referring to our situation or the OP's. Yes ours was an absolute must and heartbreaking. He wasn't "actually" our dog we had taken him in as a long term foster as he had many issues due to malnourishment and abuse. We worked for over a year to get him over his fears and truly wanted him to be a part of our home. Unfortunately he had severe bi-lateral HD. Surgery was the only option for him to have any sort of life and he needed both hips done. We could have found a way to make the $ side of it work.....it was the rehab and lifestyle we could not do justice. We had 2 kids and another male GSD who was much bigger. We did not feel it was fair to have him in a home where he would be tempted to be way too active and keep up with our other boy when that would cause him more pain and possibly set back his rehab. It was heartbreaking, the rescue said he would probably be put down if we couldn't keep him. We truly struggled to find the best answer for him. In the end he was able to get all the surgery he needed and live out his days with our vet accompanying him to work every day. So I will never judge why someone has to rehome their dog.....you can't say never until you've faced their situation. Sorry this was so long, kind of got my hackles up not sure if you were referring to me or not



I actually wasnt trying to insult anyone or get a rise out of anyone, i was just saying I would not re-home my dog but you are correct I have never faced a situation like yours and I applaud you for all the work you did for the dog.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you Harley....I tend to be a bit responsive on this subject. Truly because it was the hardest thing we've ever had to do. I lost many nights of sleep and cried many many tears. I still look at pictures of him and get teary eyed wondering "could we have made it work" ? Looking back I know we did the right thing, Havok sadly died at a young age (6) But I can rest with the decision we made knowing we made the right decision for him. He had many underlying problems from the malnourishment and abuse. I have all those feelings even knowing he had a great life, so I can't imagine just selling a dog that I loved to some Joe Blow because he had the amount of money I wanted.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Thank you Harley....I tend to be a bit responsive on this subject. Truly because it was the hardest thing we've ever had to do. I lost many nights of sleep and cried many many tears. I still look at pictures of him and get teary eyed wondering "could we have made it work" ? Looking back I know we did the right thing, Havok sadly died at a young age (6) But I can rest with the decision we made knowing we made the right decision for him. He had many underlying problems from the malnourishment and abuse. I have all those feelings even knowing he had a great life, so I can't imagine just selling a dog that I loved to some Joe Blow because he had the amount of money I wanted.



no problem, Harley is actually my GSDs name, I dont use my real name on forums but you can call me E. i have an intor thread int he introduction section about harley.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Harley0312 said:


> no problem, Harley is actually my GSDs name, I dont use my real name on forums but you can call me E. i have an intor thread int he introduction section about harley.


Well Thanks E! My real name isn't Kaos either I typed in Harley intending to use your screen name, but then I forgot the rest.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Harley0312 said:


> no problem, Harley is actually my GSDs name, I dont use my real name on forums but you can call me E. i have an intor thread int he introduction section about harley.


It's the screen name that is being used as your name on the forum. So people call you Harley and they call me Mrs.K except for those that know me personally or my real name on here. 
KZoppa is KZoppa and mysweetkaos is mysweetkaos.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I think we scared her off.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> It's the screen name that is being used as your name on the forum. So people call you Harley and they call me Mrs.K except for those that know me personally or my real name on here.
> KZoppa is KZoppa and mysweetkaos is mysweetkaos.



I get that, ive been on mnay forums, just confused me cause like mysweetkaos said she didnt use my full handle ha.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> I think we scared her off.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Harley0312 said:


> I get that, ive been on mnay forums, just confused me cause like mysweetkaos said she didnt use my full handle ha.


People tend to shorten it. I get called Raven all the time despite having my name in my signature. It used to throw me off since I am clearly not my dog (unless she's hiding some amazing skills from me) but you get used to it. I feel bad for Paul who gets called Lucy all the time...


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

guess ill have to get used to all the little differences between forums


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

and I also think we have successfully hijacked this thread


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Harley0312 said:


> and I also think we have successfully hijacked this thread


Tends to happen a lot when you don't tell people what they want to hear


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> People tend to shorten it. I get called Raven all the time despite having my name in my signature. It used to throw me off since I am clearly not my dog (unless she's hiding some amazing skills from me) but you get used to it. I feel bad for Paul who gets called Lucy all the time...



A really good friend of mine calls me Nelly instead of Sandra, simply because that is what used to be my name on the same forum we visited. We know each other for more than ten years, are real life friends and she still calls me Nelly.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

To the OP: you can list your dog on pedigreedatabase or k9stud. Offhand those are the two places I can think of where you're likely to get the type of buyers you're looking for.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Why lie? There is no reason to be deceptive. If you simply don't want the puppy, can't afford to ship it - whatever just say so. Don't make stuff up about the puppy not being allowed on base. Less than a week ago, you posted pictures of your puppy and your other GSD. One picture is even titled, "The whole family" - you, your husband and TWO GSDs. What? Only GSD puppies aren't allowed in Germany?

I saw your original post, before it was deleted. Funny how the amount you came up with after the post was deleted is higher than the one in the OP. I hope you do your best to find the puppy a GOOD home. Start with being honest. People tend to appreciate honesty.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's the "Poor us, we are in the military and can't take our dog" card... at least be honest about it...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

If it's an option I'd return the pup to the breeder even if I couldn't get my money back.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Markellca said:


> This is what I meant to say
> "I mean his parents are sorry! He comes from very good bloodlines.* Yep I called and they will only offer a replacement no refunds. I was like the reason I was calling was I need to rehome him bc I can't keep him NOT bc something is wrong. he is perfectly healthy! And has Everything done. *So they won't give me what I paid or anything for that matter. So That means I just lost close to 2300 dollars. So I'm trying to sell. *My husband is in the army and the base we are moving to wont allow shepherds which is ridioculous bc they use them as working dogs. He is 4 1-2 months old. Literally has everything done just needs a home I have put so much work into him."
> Sorry phone was messing up


Whiteshepherd - It sounds like the breeder WOULD take the puppy back, but this person is all about the money and the breeder is not going to refund the money. I agree with you - In the best interest of the puppy, I would return him to the breeder.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does this breeder have a contract? Many breeders include that they must be allowed to take back the dog (or approve of a new home) if the new owner does not want it. I can't imagine a breeder not wanting a puppy back when it's only 4 months old?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> It's the "Poor us, we are in the military and can't take our dog" card... at least be honest about it...


Mrs. K, I don't think she was expecting so many military people to be on here. Must stink getting caught in a lie.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Mrs. K, I don't think she was expecting so many military people to be on here. Must stink getting caught in a lie.



Haha, the thing with Americans is, doesn't matter which forum you are on ALWAYS expect military people on there. Even if it's just a Butterfly Collectors Forums, chances are, half the people on there will be affiliated with the military in some way. I learned that very quickly.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> Haha, the thing with Americans is, doesn't matter which forum you are on ALWAYS expect military people on there. Even if it's just a Butterfly Collectors Forums, chances are, half the people on there will be affiliated with the military in some way. I learned that very quickly.


Oh my gosh! That just made me laugh sooo hard. HA!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Mrs. K, I don't think she was expecting so many military people to be on here. Must stink getting caught in a lie.


 
oh yeah it has to suck being busted like that. 

Notice the OP hasnt been back? She got the info she was demanding and hasnt come back. I feel for that puppy. Its all about money instead of whats best for a living breathing being, especially one thats still a baby.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

So she has 2 GSDs?? What is she doing with the second one?? Is she selling that one to or is that one some how, miraculously going with them?? 

7 pages and this situation stinks. I hope this puppy gets a good home where he is truly loved and valued. Honestly, I think she should just return him to the breeder. That seems like the best and proper answer here.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Are you kidding? She paid GOOD MONEY for that dog. She's not giving it back to the breeder who would have her dog AND her money! :cripes: what are you people thinking? She bought that dog and she intends to get the value back what she put into him. You know, like when you buy a house.

:hammer:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Suka said:


> Are you kidding? She paid GOOD MONEY for that dog. She's not giving it back to the breeder who would have her dog AND her money! :cripes: what are you people thinking? She bought that dog and she intends to get the value back what she put into him. You know, like when you buy a house.
> 
> :hammer:


Suka, I'm pretty sure my dog AND my house have gone down in value. LOL!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw the original post too and wondered if I made a mistake because so many things had changed. 

Price she paid for the puppy is way higher in the most recent post. She wanted $100 less than what she paid for the puppy and shevpaid $1600. The breeder had not returned her calls and she had to sell the puppy because she was not allowed to have two. 

Now the posts are a totally different story. but in all cases the fact is she wants to sell the puppy not rehome him. 

Hope the puppy finds a good home


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Suka said:


> Are you kidding? She paid GOOD MONEY for that dog. She's not giving it back to the breeder who would have her dog AND her money! :cripes: what are you people thinking? She bought that dog and she intends to get the value back what she put into him. You know, like when you buy a house.
> 
> :hammer:


Well... she's also decreased the value of the dog now that it has been handed around, so to speak. Who knows what's been done for training. The dog is no longer worth (financially speaking) what it was fresh from the breeder. The new owner may likely have issues to work out and obviously bonding may be somewhat hampered.

I'm not necessarily in the "GIVE" it back to the breeder and forget the investment, but there seems to be a lack of honesty here that can't be ignored. You CAN find a good owner if you work at it hard enough. I had to place two puppies from my son's litter. Yes, mixed breed. Yes, I know. But I received MANY responses that I simply passed over. I communicated with quite a few people and settled on the ones I did after a lot of communication and questions. I'm very pleased to say I'm still in contact with them often and the dogs are doing very well..... so my point is, you CAN successfully place a dog if you are diligent and patient. Doesn't sound like the OP is too concerned about the placing of the dog -- only recouping the financial loss. That's the part I take offense to. The dog's welfare trumps the financial recoup. You screwed up and got a dog you can't keep and are going to cry about getting ALL your money back? Really?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The issue that I can see is that if there's a contract to return the dog to the breeder, she's under a legal obligation to do so, regardless if she gets a refund or not. 

We have this contract with our adopters, they are required to return the dog, we are not required to refund any money, although we have, depending on the circumstance of why the dog was returned.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Putting on my *serious hat* now. My last post was me just kidding around about a sad situation, because now the OP appears to be gone and there's nothing anyone can do. The OP mentioned the breeder would take the puppy and give a replacement, but not a refund. Which means she is choosing to keep the puppy to make a sale rather than make the best choice for the puppy, as the breeder would take him back.  Just sad.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't believe I opened this thread. I feel a sense of foreboding for this pup. 

That'll teach me.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> The issue that I can see is that if there's a contract to return the dog to the breeder, she's under a legal obligation to do so, regardless if she gets a refund or not.
> 
> We have this contract with our adopters, they are required to return the dog, we are not required to refund any money, although we have, depending on the circumstance of why the dog was returned.


True enough. I signed such a contract with my first. I didn't care, I knew I'd never give her up, even before I met her, but as difficult as it probably is to enforce such a thing, it *is* a legal contract.



Suka said:


> Putting on my *serious hat* now. My last post was me just kidding around about a sad situation, because now the OP appears to be gone and there's nothing anyone can do. The OP mentioned the breeder would take the puppy and give a replacement, but not a refund. Which means she is choosing to keep the puppy to make a sale rather than make the best choice for the puppy, as the breeder would take him back.  Just sad.


Agreed. Sad. Hoping the best for this pup.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She gave us the information that she is not allowed to bring the German Shepherd to Germany because GSD's are banned from housing. I don't know who fed her that, but it's simply not the truth. 

If I had to move to Germany and I was so in love with my dogs, I'd be extremely happy to hear that GSD's are not banned. Issue solved, no need to sell my dog.

It's kind of weird that somebody is so upset about that kind of info that she doesn't have to sell them since GSD's are definitely allowed on post. Wait... it gets even better. You can bring TWO PETS with you, if you've got 4 instead of two, and move to Heidelberg, for example, you can request an excpetion of policy and usually they'll grant it and you are allowed to bring all four. Not all posts are like that, but some do allow you to bring all of them. 

You'd think somebody would be happy about the news that you can actually keep your dogs. But oh well...


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I checked...there was a local ad in Manhatten Kansas for a 3 mth old "plush coat" GSD male (this classified was posted a month ago) for sale for $300.

I also checked...and there seems to be a pretty big GSD breeder there.

I think you would do better returing your dog to the breeder. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

It sounds to me like she wants her money back and is using the excuse of moving to Germany as a way to dump the puppy and get her money back. Sorta like a "late" buyers remorse. Heres my excuse and a reason to get rid of this puppy so I can have my money back to move to Germany.
As a breeder, which I am sure most breeders do, her contract probably states that they will take the puppy/adult back at anytime for any reason, HOWEVER, no money will be given back until the breeder can place the puppy/adult in another home. Or in the case of a genetic issue, the owner gets a replacement puppy.
She probably demaned her purchase price back and the breeder probably said no, I will resell the puppy and give you back your money, or however much the breeder gets for the puppy when she places it. Who knows what kind of training, condition, etc this puppy now has.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> She gave us the information that she is not allowed to bring the German Shepherd to Germany because GSD's are banned from housing. I don't know who fed her that, but it's simply not the truth.
> 
> If I had to move to Germany and I was so in love with my dogs, I'd be extremely happy to hear that GSD's are not banned. Issue solved, no need to sell my dog.
> 
> ...



I guess the Air Force is a bit different... I can live off base, just as easy as I can on base.


----------

